# What finish do you like ? Velvet, Matte, Satin, Lustre, Veluxe, Veluxe Pearl?



## natalie75 (Feb 12, 2006)

What's your favorite, I seem to have many more Satin?  What colors?  They seem to blend best.  Lustre just gets everywhere.........Here's what I have, what am I missing?
Eyeshadow
Aria             Satin
Bamboo             Matte
Brule             Satin
Cork             Satin
Era             Satin
Folie             Satin
Grain             Satin
Haux             Satin
Honey LustLustre
Honesty             Lustre
Jest             Frost
Kid             Veluxe
Malt             Matte
Mink Pink             Veluxe
Naked LunchFrost
Quarry             Matte
RetroSpeckLustre
Shroom             Satin
Slip Pink             Velvet
Soft BrownMatte
Soba            Satin
Mulch             Velvet
RicepaperFrost
Nylon             Frost
WoodwinkedVeluxe Pearl
All That Glitters
Espresso             Matte
Omega             Matte
CopperingVeluxe Pearl
Satin TaupeFrost
Patina*              Frost


----------



## Julia Vanhorn (Feb 12, 2006)

I don't see Cranberry and I think that is a frost. I think that frosts are great but I think that a lot of people will rave about Veluxe Pearls.


----------



## laurenmo88 (Feb 12, 2006)

my favorite out of what u've listed is woodwinked - the veluxe pearl is just so smooth and very gorgeous colors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 expensive pink is a good one


----------



## Miss_Behave (Feb 12, 2006)

You don't seem to have any green eyeshadows and since veluxe are my favorite finish I would say get velvet moss and femme noir - great liners! and sumptuous olive, which is a veluxe perl


----------



## KJam (Feb 13, 2006)

Veluxe Pearls and frosts


----------



## MACGoddess (Feb 13, 2006)

Honestly I love ALL the textures...  I don't find them difficult to deal with, and they all have their pros and cons.


----------



## LadyLaundale (Feb 13, 2006)

I just adore Woodwinked.  As far as textures, I love the VP and Frosts.  Hate Velvets and dislike Satins.  I find the first two most easy to blend with the best pigmentation.


----------



## allan_willb (Feb 13, 2006)

i live for lusture and veluxe pearl and some frost finishes but i dont understand why everyone rants about the lusture and veluxe finishes...all you have to do is use a base like prep+prime for the eye and either a paint or shadestick and their awsome but if your worried about the shadow going every where then you use loose highlighting powder under the eyes like mac pro set powder or even blot powder along with the 207 duster brush and just dust away....


----------



## Ambi (Feb 13, 2006)

I LOVE veluxe pearls, velvets are great too. I'm not really a fan of frosts and lustres because they're so frigging dry, and mattes look terrible on me.


----------



## Leslie_B (Feb 13, 2006)

Yeah, I absolutely love Satins for some reason! I also totally love vp's, but satins aaalways look good with their little bit of shimmer.


----------



## lindseylouike (Feb 13, 2006)

I looove lustres--I use Benefit's F.Y.Eye and haven't had any problems (also, I have flat Asian eyes, so maybe that keeps the stuff from going everywhere...?)
But besides matte and straight up veluxe, I think I have all of the finishes and like different shades of each one.


----------



## gorgeousgirlie (Feb 13, 2006)

I find matte e/s hard to work with. I find that I have to pile it on to get any sort of decent colour payoff. They're still ok though. I've sold/swapped all my lustres apart from sensualize and retrospeck. I hate fallout and the chunky glitter particles irritate my eyes so much, but these two colours just work so well for me.


----------



## lara (Feb 13, 2006)

I must have good lustre luck (or a lot of patience), because I've never had a problem with them flaking or drifting.

Veluxe Pearl shadows look fab on me. I love the texture!


----------



## Summer (Feb 13, 2006)

I love em' all


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Feb 13, 2006)

i love lustres, i know most people don't...followed by veluxe pearls


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Feb 13, 2006)

I love Frosts! but I love all finishes as well!!


----------



## disenchanted (Feb 13, 2006)

I love veluxe pearls and lustres. My favorites are woodwinked for vp and for l I like goldbit and retrospeck. Frosts are great too.


----------



## cloverette (Feb 13, 2006)

i love frosts... and mostly have frosts, too!


----------



## shabdebaz (Feb 13, 2006)

Veluxe pearls: woodwinked, star violet, sumptuous olive, falling star, plum dressing, freshwater, expensive pink, coppering, etc...I love 'em all!


----------



## xiahe (Feb 14, 2006)

veluxe pearls are definitely my favorite finish - they're so buttery soft in texture and blend really well.  frosts would be next in line.


----------



## AppleDiva (May 1, 2007)

I love VP, F, and a few Velvets and lustre (Mulch and Tempting are super nice.)


----------



## karinaf (May 1, 2007)

veluxe pearl!


----------



## user79 (May 1, 2007)

Veluxe Pearl FTW!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## flowerhead (May 1, 2007)

I like the Matte's and Veluxe's...Veluxe Pearl's are nice too.


----------



## Esperanza (May 1, 2007)

I really like the Velvet finish (Smut, Mulch Juiced or Beauty Marked), the Matte one (Passionate, Plumage and Carbon) and the Veluxe Pearl (Shimmermoss & Sumptuous live).


----------



## KeshieShimmer (May 1, 2007)

VP and F


----------



## lemurian (May 1, 2007)

Satins are my absolute favorite (Digit, Parfait Amour, French Grey, etc.), but some of the Frosts are great, too (Madame B. eyeshadows in particular)


----------



## Brianne (May 1, 2007)

I love Satins (Era, Soba, Shroom), Lustres (Tempting, Mythology, Retrospeck), Veluxe Pearls (Shimmermoss, Falling Star, Star Violet, All that Glitters, Twinks), Frosts (Cranberry, Vex, Humid, Bronze)


----------



## MiCHiE (May 1, 2007)

I honestly never even pay attention to the finishes when I buy shadows.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 1, 2007)

Veluxe Pearl and Frost :-D


----------



## courters (May 2, 2007)

I haven't liked any lustres I've tried because they are just too glittery.  I almost never wear mattes because I don't like how they look, I like at least a little shimmer.

I'd say frosts and VPs are easiest to blend, for me.


----------



## aziza (May 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_I honestly never even pay attention to the finishes when I buy shadows._

 
 I thought I was the only one. Haha!


----------



## Simply Elegant (May 2, 2007)

I don't pay attention to the finish either. I like them all.


----------



## surfdiva (May 2, 2007)

I like Satins (Soba's my fav) followed by Velvets (Mulch = yummy) and Frosts.


----------



## Ms. Z (May 2, 2007)

My favorites are matte, satin & VP; my least is Frost (but I do own some because sometimes the color is too pretty to pass up)

On me, I hate frost lipstick.


----------



## aziajs (May 2, 2007)

Satins!!


----------



## mzreyes (May 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACGoddess* 

 
_Honestly I love ALL the textures...  I don't find them difficult to deal with, and they all have their pros and cons._

 
ITA!! I love em all. I don't discriminate


----------



## Potion (May 4, 2007)

I love Satins.


----------



## KAIA (May 4, 2007)

everything except matte.


----------



## babylis12 (May 5, 2007)

satin!!!! and matte and VP


----------



## contrabassoon (May 5, 2007)

I really like Veluxe Pearl finishes, but my favourite has got to be Frost.


----------



## Artemis (May 6, 2007)

I like Frost the best. I don't own any mattes because I don't Matte colors. I prefer some shimmer baby!


----------



## Graziella*K (May 6, 2007)

I like Frost, Veluxe pearl and Satin finishes most ! I'm not a big fan of lustres but if the color is really pretty I don't pay attention ! However, I'm a sucker for everything frosted and really pearly as long as there isn't too much glitter ! 

xoxoGraziellaxoxo


----------



## crazy13eautiful (May 6, 2007)

Satin and Veluxe Pearl are my faves =D


----------



## mac.lovers (May 20, 2007)

I like Frost and Veluxe Pearl


----------



## talk2mesun (May 20, 2007)

my favorites are veluxe pearl, frost, and lustre. i hate satin, velvet, matte, and veluxe!


----------



## queenofdisaster (May 21, 2007)

i love frosts and veluxe pearls. mattes are ok but hard to work with. the rest are ok but i absolutely despise lustres. no color payoff and glittery fallout. yuck.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 21, 2007)

VP (best color pay-off) and Satin (smooth texture).


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (May 26, 2007)

I love Frosts and Satins, and I HATE lustres.


----------



## LuvBeMac (May 26, 2007)

Can you tell me the differences of all finishes? I'm also dont pay attention of finishes when buying eyeshadow..


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (May 27, 2007)

I love frost finishes... they apply really smothly and look shiny.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LuvBeMac* 

 
_Can you tell me the differences of all finishes? I'm also dont pay attention of finishes when buying eyeshadow.._

 
Taken from MAC's website:
*EYE SHADOW FINISHES *

*FROST*
An iridescent shine that adds a highlight to any colour. 

*LUSTRE*
Smoothly pearlized; intensely frosted with deluxe ultra-fine "conditioned" finish. 

*MATTE*
Hi-colour pay-off in a no-shine matte finish. 

*SATIN*
Pure colour in a satin-style finish. Provides a soft subtle non-frost, light-refractive sheen. 

*VELUXE*
Superfine pigment rich and very luxe. Supple to apply. Provides silky smooth matte finish. 

*VELUXE PEARL*
Vibrantly-toned. Velvety soft. Shimmeringly metallic. Veluxe eye shadow, now overlaid with high-shine pearl. 

*VELVET*
Soft look finish with high-colour intensity. Has a plush velvety look and feel.


----------



## Kiseki (May 27, 2007)

Mattes and Veluxe Pearls, but mattes are my prefered ones.


----------

